

My Live GPS Bus App, just click a route - th0ma5
http://cotalytics.appspot.com/static/data2.html

======
th0ma5
This is just a demo right now, they also have Google Transit data that I have
to mix in, and of course the interface will probably be completely different
then, with ways to input and browse the schedule, but this showcases their GPS
data now with True Type fonts courtesy of Processing.js.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
I get a completely blank page. Looking at source ...

Ah. You use the "canvas" tag - so I can't use it.

Sorry.

